
Asus Confirm Honeycomb Will Be Android 3.0 - taylorbuley
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/01/05/asus-confirm-honeycomb-will-be-android-3-0/
======
makeramen
I wouldn't bet too hard on it. People were convinced gingerbread was 3.0 until
it wasn't.

I'm not saying Honeycomb won't be 3.0; in fact I think it most likely will be,
and definitely should be if the Android team wants to have a reputation for
not missing their goals of getting 3.0 out to us soon. I'm just saying Asus
isn't Google, so I don't believe it until it's final.

An honestly, who cares about the version number really? It's the changelog
that matters.

------
johngalt
Just give me an android smartphone with a true docking station, and slighly
more powerful hardware. Tablets are fun, but they don't fit any usage scenario
for me. I'm either:

1\. Mobile and not wanting to carry anything larger than my phone. Anything
too big to fit in a pocket might as well be a laptop.

2\. Stationary and wanting a full keyboard/mouse/monitor.

The phone itself can already handle the functions I need: RDP, VNC, SSH,
Email, IM, etc... Any important data/services/tools live on one of my servers
already. Give me a good docking station setup, and it will be my only device.

------
nodata
Just give me hardware with an os I can update without rooting. I don't want
something full of security holes, and I don't want to entrust my operating
system and passwords to an anonymous someone who replaces their "ohs" with
zeros.

